# New Kindles: Adding Your Own Screen Savers ??



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Will they have this feature--like the Nook ?  The Kindle screen savers are archaic and boring.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't changed screensavers since the Kindle 1 (though I liked those screensavers), and my new Kindles have SOs which I also like.  Someone else will have to address this; at least through the K3/KK I'm pretty sure you could add your own images.

Betsy


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

On the Nook, it is a very simple process. On Kindles, I think it is pretty involved. Hopefully, Kindle will someday make this easier/possible.

Also, the font selection page on the new Kindle looks very similar to the Nook font selection page.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If I recall, when people changed the screensavers, it made it impossible to upgrade the OS. I think this began with the Kindle 2. People had to remove their font hacks and screensaver hacks to upgrade their Kindles. 

I barely ever see the screensavers, to be honest. I put the Kindle to sleep and close the cover. 

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

For anyone who gets the amazon cover which puts the screen to sleep and then wakes it up this could be a moot point, as you'll hardly ever have an opportunity to see a screensaver. But I'm sure it won't take long after the new versions are shipped for someone to figure out how to change the screensavers.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Since the new PW covers automatically turn it on when you open the cover, and turn it off when you close it, when will we see a screen saver?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Since the new PW covers automatically turn it on when you open the cover, and turn it off when you close it, when will we see a screen saver?


Whenever you go to the Home screen to open a new book, delete a read book, etc. Some folks who have had problems with a Kindle holding their place within a book when they put it to sleep automatically "close" a book to the Home screen each time they stop reading and re-open it when they start again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've made thousands of screensavers... and the only easy one to install them on was the K1...and my son has appropriated mine now...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> Whenever you go to the Home screen to open a new book, delete a read book, etc. Some folks who have had problems with a Kindle holding their place within a book when they put it to sleep automatically "close" a book to the Home screen each time they stop reading and re-open it when they start again.


Going to the Home screen doesn't bring up the screensaver - it brings up the Home screen or else how would be able to open a book etc. You would have to press/slide the on/off switch to put the device to sleep to get the screensaver on.

Also, if you don't do that and you just put the Kindle down without closing the cover, the Kindle will put itself to sleep automatically after about ten minutes, so you'd see the screensavers then.

Clearly, if you really don't want to see screensavers, use the official cover and close it!

The new screensavers on the Touch are so much better than the old K2/K3 ones, that I really don't mind them - we don't know yet what they'll be like on the new models though.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Going to the Home screen doesn't bring up the screensaver - it brings up the Home screen or else how would be able to open a book etc. You would have to press/slide the on/off switch to put the device to sleep to get the screensaver on.
> 
> Also, if you don't do that and you just put the Kindle down without closing the cover, the Kindle will put itself to sleep automatically after about ten minutes, so you'd see the screensavers then.
> 
> ...


Of course you are correct, what was I thinking?  Home screen does not equal sleep screen, duh...


----------



## BradW (Sep 6, 2012)

I could never understand why the sleep screen, if they weren't going to let you load your own pics, wasn't at least the cover of the book you were reading, or the cover of a random book on the Kindle.  Seems like a pretty obvious choice.

And actually, one that might have gotten my wife to user her Kindle more.  She said she just forgets about the books in the Kindle.  Glancing at a table and seeing a book cover reminds her that the book is hanging around just waiting to be read.  A picture of--gosh, I don't even know what this one is now, DaVinci at work with a lion and a jackal sleeping in the foreground?--just doesn't do that.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Arclight said:


> Will they have this feature--like the Nook ? The Kindle screen savers are archaic and boring.


I agree; it would be really nice for the people that don't have the special offer Kindles to be able to use their own screensavers.

One of my favorite thing about my Nook Simple Touch is my screensavers -- I love them!

Are there sceensaver hacks for K4NT and Touch?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Are there sceensaver hacks for K4NT and Touch?


For whatever reason, with the most recent crop of Kindles. . .the basic and Touch released last year. . . .the call for sleep picture options was not nearly so strong here at KB. Most members got the devices with the special offers anyway, and those who didn't decided they liked the new set of images just fine and saw no need to change 'em.

But I do believe there are ways to get alternate images if you do NOT have a special offer Kindle. To my knowledge, though, if your kindle is SO, you're out of luck; the coding types have said they won't build a hack to circumvent that. Either way, the best place to find out more is over at the Mobile Read forums. . . .many more of the true techies hang out there. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually love the screensavers on my Touch. I got rid of the Special Offers on that Kindle just so I could enjoy them. I hope the PW has the same ones. Way better than the creepy dead authors.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I actually love the screensavers on my Touch. I got rid of the Special Offers on that Kindle just so I could enjoy them. I hope the PW has the same ones. Way better than the creepy dead authors.


I agree - I think the new ones are a much nicer representation of 'writing' than the old ones were. I know we don't see them that often, but some of those were downright depressing.

Does the Fire have sleep pictures / screensavers? What are they like?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My theory on the sleep pictures is that they initially used public domain images. . . . .authors and artistic stuff, or stuff from old books or something.  

With the next set, they got someone to design them FOR the kindles given some basic criteria: reading/writing related, look good in color or B&W,'graphic' vs portraiture, still life, or landscapes. By then even the eInk screens had somewhat better resolution, too.

Linda, the Fire lock pictures are, best as I can tell, mostlythe same as the kindle (No SO) sleep pictures -- except they display in color.


----------

